# Elektronikas forums >  Mic preamp būve

## sasasa

Beidzot pieķēros mic preampa būvei. Radās pāris (... hm..)   ::   jautājumi. Uzzīmēju apmēram kā varētu būt . 
Pamatā shemiņa no Delfīna linka + mana barošana, jo manam miķim nav simetriska izeja.
[attachment=0:2irohyky]_mic-pre.jpg[/attachment:2irohyky]

1. Lieku 100pF kondiķus RF slapēšanai. Vienu pie ieejas, vēl 2 pie barošanas (+ pret masu un + pret masu) . Vai tie kondiķi barošanai jālodē maksimāli tuvu mikrenes kājām (sssm2019) vai tuvāk pie bateriju bloka. Varbūt vajag arī kādu pie mic kapsulas?
2. Vai vajag arī 100pF kondiķi starp + un -.
3. Ja barojas no  baterijam (šobrīd 2x pa 4xAA bet var arī 2x9V), vai tad jāliek paralēli barošanai arī elektrolīti (shēmā iezīmēju)??
4. Vai vajag un priekš kam vajag ieeja tās 15om pretestības kas Delfīna ugstāk minētaja  linkā. Un priekš kam tie 0.1mkF pie mikrenes barošanas kājām?  moš tur neder mani 100pF ko grasos likt?
5. Nezināju kā padot barošanu uz mikrofona kapsulu 3 - 10V . Šobrīd miķis būs tāds Primo EM172 . Reizem būs arī Panasonic WM61 kapsulas. Tālāka nakotne domāšu arī kā sakombinēt ar Rode NT1a, bet tas velāk, varbūt..  Par cik miķis nepieslēdzas pie masas (vai varbūt vajag?), tad Izdomāju šādu variantu. Liekas ka vajadzētu darboties. Vai varbūt kā citādi vajag?
6. Vai vajag/nevajag mikrofona barošanu atdalīt no mikrenes barosanas ar rezistoriem un pa vidu vel elektrilītu ieslēgt. Tipa nevis tikai 4k7 bet gan 2k2+elektrolīts pret masu + 2k2. Vai tas jau ir lieki ... ?
7. Vai vajag izejā pirms kondiķa kādu pretestību (piem 10 ... 20k) pret masu?
8. Ja lieku nevis plēviniekus bet elektrolītus ieeja un izejā, tad uz kuru pusi + jaliek?
9. Kur jūs ņemat korpusus šādiem portatīviem veidojumiem (ja neskaita variantus kad paši gatavojat)? Varbūt kaut kur ir kas gatavs pēc dažādiem izmēriem.
10. Kas tur īsti ar tiem tantāliem (kondiķiem) ieejās/izejās? Citi brēc ka baigie draņķi, trokšņo utt, bet citi saka ka ka esot labi...
Nu sorry veči, saprotu ka nav laika... bet ...  ::

----------


## kaspich

buus iznjeemums. njemot veeraa foruma lielo atsauciibu  ::  un jeedziigos jautajumus.

iisi/haotiski.

baroshans shunteeshanai no 100pF: uz 0.1..0.47uF
ieejas LPF: 100pF vietaa: 3 kondensatoru kjeedi [ar proporciju 10:1 starp kaajaam/no kaajas uz gnd] - skati datasheet. PIRMS shiem C: vajag virknee slegtas R [kas arii veidos filtru];
ieejas vajadzeetu aizsargat pret paarspriegumu [stabilitroni pret gnd+diodes]
taas ieejas R, kas veido baroshanu kapsulai: preciizaas [0.1%]
jaa, var atfiltreet [R+C], par ljaunu nenaaks
izejaa: R uz zemi - korektumam.
shaja gadiijumaa - izejaa NP [nepolaarais] jaaliek, var visus elektroliitus noshunteet ar 0.1uF
ieejaa var likt polaaros, polaritaate - njem veeraa U kritumu kapsulaa [kaadi 2V]
daudzpoziiciju sleedziishi: dabujami pat Ormix, arii Elfaa, Farnell. 
izejaa virknee kaadus 100ohm vajadzeetu ielikt, lai nemoca pie iisaa
tantaalus neiesaku. ir redzeetas palielas nopluudes+troksnji. bet, iespeejams, esmu stereotipu varaa. 
tos baroshanas 0.1uF - protams, max tuvu mikrenei. iisteniibaa - skati shii un citu instrumentaljniku datasheet, tur ir plashu topologjijas, rekoendaacijas izvietojumam, u.t.t.

----------


## sasasa

Tnx kaspich!
tu tak esi zelta cilvēks  :: 
tik šo to nesapratu



> taas ieejas R, kas veido baroshanu kapsulai: preciizaas [0.1%]


 barosanu tak veido tās 4k7 un tur manuprāt (varbūt ka kļūdos) ir dziļi vienalga vai viņas lielakas vai mazākas, jo tiek atdalītas no ieejas ar kondiķiem. Varbūt par precīzajam varbūt domāji 15om kas jāpieliek pirms ieejas. Vai tā?



> ieejas vajadzeetu aizsargat pret paarspriegumu [stabilitroni pret gnd+diodes]


 kurā vietā viņas jāpieslēdz - pirms pašas ieejas (mikrenei) vai vēl pirms 15om pretestībām (nav iezīmētas) kuras būs pirms ieejas?

P.S. a foruma atsaucība ir ir, bet tikai citos tematos - piem. par manu sadedzināto lodāmura švammīti utt  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, ar svammiiti cilveekiem biezhaaka pieredze  :: 

nee, tieshi taas 4k7 - preciizaas. jo: taas nosaka AC level katraa no vadiem. ja abas R ir precizi vienaadas, AC signaals buus vienaads [pretfaazee], liidz ar to - labi slaapeesi visus sinfaazos gljukus vadaa.
ja R atskjirsies, zudiis jeega visam simetriskajam sleegumam..

15 ohm.. nu, normaali buutu taa: 15 ohm, tad C [tie 100pF/10pF], tad DC atfiltreeshana, tad stabilitroni + diodes aizsardziibai.

pag, paleenaam uzziimeeshu arii..



p.s. tie 10k, protams, paliek [ja tam briinumam nav ieksheejie].

----------


## sasasa

Priekš kam tās 47k ieejā - tur jau sanāk dalītajs un signāls zūd. Vai tad tur nevajadzeja tās 15 om?
Diodes kādas  tur aizsardzībai? Vismaz nosaukumu kaut kādu pasaki - nu sorry 20 gadus a neesmu ar šito ņēmies + parsvarā ar ciparu mikrenem bija darīšana
[attachment=1:10ucdyuk]bilde2.jpg[/attachment:10ucdyuk]



> p.s. tie 10k, protams, paliek [ja tam briinumam nav ieksheejie].


 tas brīnums ir šāds
[attachment=0:10ucdyuk]SSM2019.pdf[/attachment:10ucdyuk]
pagaidām esmu pa pusei jau kaut ko uzlodējis, un bez tām 10k, kas ieejā pret zemi, man viņs negribēja darboties. Kā pieliku tā uzreiz iešņācās  ::

----------


## JDat

F...k. Un kāpēc es nepamanīju ka nav aizsardzības diodes sasasa shēmā. Laikam palieku vecāks, bet ne gudrāks...  ::

----------


## kaspich

a, nu te taas 10k vajag obligaati. tak redzams, ka baazes gaisa karaajaas.
vnk ir AD variants ar viltiigaaku 2Opampu slegumu, tam ir versijas, ka/kad aareejos R nevajag..

p.s. taas ir 47 OHM, ne 47K [tur R ir, nevis K burts]  :: 
tas ir tas FR filtrs..
kaadi nominaali - reekjini pats. es ar kaartu piemetu.

----------


## sasasa

> [tur R ir, nevis K burts]


 ... hm... rokraksts tev ka dakterim ...  :: 

*a diodes ta kādas tur ieejā?*

----------


## kaspich

par diodem pamaniiju ar 5. lasiishanas reizi  :: 

tur kaadas ar mazu leakage current, kapacitaaati..
http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/browse ... 0%2B203643
paskati, varbuut kas der.

p.s. es te ari esmu. lajunais dakters. ar klizmu un nagu maukshanas knaibliiteem  ::

----------


## sasasa

nu tad vēl pāris neskaidrības..
tie 0.1mkF kondiķi kādi labāki?
... keramiskie, polipropilēna filmu, poliestera filmu...    :: 
...un vēl... 
zinu ka labak likt metāla filmu rezistorus - a *kādi tad ir tie sū.īgie, kurus nevajag likt??*  kā viņi izskatās un *kā viņus atšķirt*? uz šobrīdi esmu šo to jau salodējis un tagad domāju vai būs labi.....   Latgalīte tirgo labos vai sū.īgos? izskatās baigi līdzīgi 
šiem

----------


## tornislv

1% vai vēl precīzāki būs metal film, 5+ % oglekļa.

----------


## kaspich

kondensatori.
keramika - visprastaakie. skanjai lielaakas kapacitaates normaali neizmanto. blokjeeshanai der;
filma
poliesteris - ir ok;
polipropileens - visdaargaaais, labaakais.

keramikai ir vairaaki dielektrikji, apziimeeti like: NPO, X5R, Y5U, u.t.t. katram savi parametri, skati datasheet. jo lielaaka kapacitaate, jo drankjigaaks [no parametru viedoklja] dielektrikjis..

pretestiibas - ogle buus sliktaa. Latgaliitee nav vairs veerts pirkt pasiivos elementus. tur viss maksaa daargaak kaa jaunas, smukas lietas no Farnell, piemeram, no zinamiem razhotaajiem..

p.s. nee, precizitaate var buut arii filmai 5% un 1%. jaaskata datasheet. RU pretestiibas vispaar nav veerts pirkt, to cena Latgaliiee ir reizes 100 paarveerteta..

----------


## sasasa

> 1% vai vēl precīzāki būs metal film, 5+ % oglekļa.


 ne jau par precizitāti, bet par trokšņiem iet runa
...tā vismaz es saprotu.
šobrīd ir šitādi
[attachment=0:1dbznx0n]DSCN0631.JPG[/attachment:1dbznx0n]
tie ir metāla filmu vai kāds no tiem ir arī oglekļa (carbon film)



> kondensatori.
>  Latgaliitee nav vairs veerts pirkt pasiivos elementus. tur viss maksaa daargaak kaa jaunas, smukas lietas no Farnell, piemeram, no zinamiem razhotaajiem..


 Argus un Elfa pārdod jebkuru daudzumu vai tikai iepakojumos?




> kondensatori.
> pretestiibas - ogle buus sliktaa.


 nu un *pēc kā* tad var atšķirt ka tā ir ogle (carbom film, ja pareizi sapratu)

----------


## kaspich

idejiski:
4k7 vajag preciizaas, shis taapat neder.
15 vai 47 ohm - netroksnjos
1K baroshanaa - pofig dim, tapat shunteetas
taas, kas virknee ar stabilitroniem - buus vienalga, ja stabilitronus noshunteesi ar 0.1uF, keramiku;
10k ieejaas uz zemi un K noteikshanai - kritiskaas. labaak jaunas/smukas/pasuuti.
izejaa 47 ohm - nekritiska..

----------


## tornislv

re ku elfas kodi
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/in ... &toc=19848
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/in ... &toc=19848

----------


## sasasa

Tur shēmiņā ir iezīmēti stabilitoni 7.5v, ja pareizi sapratu.
Sāku meklēt Argus un Elfa lapās stabilitronus un....  neko neatradu. Vai tie kaut kā savādāk vēl saucas?

----------


## osscar

zēnera diode  ::

----------


## ansius

http://web.argus.lv/products/hwindex.htm?cat=W8005

----------


## sasasa

> zēnera diode


 ak tad tā tos sauc  ::  
Tnx!

----------


## kaspich

veel siikumi:
tos ieejas atsaistoshos elektroliitus var/labaak njemt 35V vai pat 50V;
15/47ohm paarcelt pashaa saakumaa, likt NF [not flammable].
arii zenerus [nevis vnk diodes pret baroshanu] liku, lai gadiijumaa, ja iepiljii spani ieejaa [piem., phantom pie atsleegtaam baterijaam] neizdemolee OPampu.

----------


## sasasa

> veel siikumi:
> tos ieejas atsaistoshos elektroliitus var/labaak njemt 35V vai pat 50V;
> 15/47ohm paarcelt pashaa saakumaa, likt NF [not flammable].


 par kondiķiem skaidrs
par pretestībām - *uz kurieni tu domā  sākumā,?*  tikai tagad pamanīju ka esi 47 om iezīmējis pirms kondiķiem, nevis kā bija iepriekš shēmiņā augstāk minētajā linkā 



*Ko iegūstu* pārceļot pretestības pirms kondiķiem? Un kāpēc nedegošas - tu domā ka es tur netīši 220V pieslēgšu  ::

----------


## kaspich

::  nu, mazums kas.. ja nu gadaas kaads cheepee? ja esi pilniigi drosh, ka neko speeciigu neiepljausi, tad jau taa seciba nav tik buutiska..

----------


## guguce

Pie ieejas un ieejā nevajag nekādus elektrolītus, 
ir tāda lieluma cietie -  būs mazāk trokšņu, drošāka shēma un nebūs vēl arī jāšuntē. 
Izejā var likt tantāla, tikai jāskatās, lai kondensatora spriegums būtu ~ 3x lielāks par max viena pleca barošanu. 

Par pretestībām bildē - sarkanās ir metalizētās (vispār brīnos, kas vēl ražo pretestības ar oglekļa pārklājumu), 
tikai tās noteikti nav precīzās (ir gan redzētas arī tādas precīzās, tad pēc uzrakstiem var saprast).

----------


## osscar

cena imho, oglekļa ir lētākas. širpotreba tehnikā ogleklis stāv kā briedis  ::

----------


## kaspich

taadas kapacitaates 'cietie' buus [keramika, ja Tu to domaaji] ar X7R dielektrikji - nepiemeroti.
ja ar 'cietajiem' domaaji filmu, tad jaa, vieniigi gabariits buus.. krietni lielaaks.

p.s. par troksnjiem - nesapratu  ::  veel vairaak - tieshi tantalam ir iespeejamas probleemas ar nopluudeem un troksnjiem..

----------


## tornislv

Ormixā laikam bija 2.2uF, filmas, nu tādas nelielas dzēšgumijas lielumā ir, rīt tieši divus gabalus taisos iegādāt.

----------


## osscar

nu no V un dielektriķa materiāla atkarīgs. Polipropilēna ir lieli - jo parasti  uz 250V un uz augšu....nu nez es ar te liktu elektrolītu - mazāks 20x un lētāks. nav tak amps.

----------


## kaspich

un, jaanjem veeraa, ka elektrostatiskaas navodkas ir proporcionaalas detaljas virsmas laukumam. un Rin ir paliels shim pasaakumam - navodku netruuks. 
es par filmu domaatu pie nopietnaakas ieejas kaskaades kaadam super kondensatorniekam [kaut gan,mazs THD tad biezhi ir peedejaa vietaa]..

----------


## sasasa

Vēlreiz sāku domāt par tām 4k7 (barošana mic kapsulai), kuras kaspich teica ka vajagot ar 0.1% . Tīri teorētiski, ja viss ir baigi čikiniekā, barošana ar kārtīgu stabilizāciju utt,  tad varbūt ((VARBŪT!), tās BŪTISKI ietekmē preampa kvalitāti. BET (!) par cik šitais verķis darbosies no baterijām (2x5 ... 2x9V), tad reāli kāds plecs nosēdīsies vairāk , kāds mazāk un tad visa tā čikāšanās ar precīzajām pretestībām ir kaķim zem astes.  Nu OK, nav jau nekāda liela starpība ko ielodēt, bet tīri teorētiski es neredzu vajadzību pēc viņām.
Nu palabojiet ja es ko ne tā saprotu, jo tās ir TIKAI manas domas.

----------


## osscar

vajag precīzas tās pretestības. datasheetos tak ar to raksta.

----------


## sasasa

> vajag precīzas tās pretestības. datasheetos tak ar to raksta.


 Tu man vari izskaidrot KĀPĒC vajag???
parādi man kur datšītos raksta par prasto miķu barošanu pirms ssm2019. es neatradu. Par fantomu 48V, jā, raksta, bet par šitādu piebarošanu no abiem pleciem neesmu pat redzējis shēmas netā.Raksta jau laikam arī ka barosanai jabūt simetriskai, bet paprovē ar 2x9v kronām to dabūt pēc pāris stundu darbības. Tā lai tas devais ir pietiekoši ekonomisks un netērē pārākās strāvas.
Nav man osciļa, lai precīzi nomērītu signala formu (kaut ko aptuvenu  paskatos uz kompja), bet pamainot tās pretestības pat par + - 1k nekādas dižās izmaiņas darbībā nepamanīju. Rīt speciāli ielodēšu poci vienā galā un paprovēšu kas no tā mainās.




> nu no V un dielektriķa materiāla atkarīgs. Polipropilēna ir lieli - jo parasti  uz 250V un uz augšu....nu nez es ar te liktu elektrolītu - mazāks 20x un lētāks. nav tak amps.


 Skaidrs ka polipropilens labāks, bet šobrīd saglabājot balansu starp preampa kvalitāti / mikrofona kvalitāti tiešam nav nepieciešamības pēc tiem. Ja nu kaut kad velāk Ko patiešam labu vajadzēs pieslegt, tad nav tak problemu iztērēt 120 Ls un tos 6 kondiķus pārlodēt (2 ieejā+ 1 izejā katram kanālam.

----------


## kaspich

ok, saksim no otra gala.
prieksh kam vispaar 2 taas pretestiibas?
liec 1, plusa galaa, otru mic vadu pie zemes. kaapeec instrumentaalo OPampu? liec parasto, izmanto vienu ieeju. viss.
kur tad atskjiriiba?

p.s. shajaa gadiijumaa nav noziimes baroshanas plecu DC disbalansam, te peec AC ir jaabuut simetrijai.

R precizitaate nosaka, cik labi tiks slaapeeti sinfaazie trauceejumi. tur jau taa simetriskaa sleguma fiska.
1% dod liidz -40dB vaajinaajumu fonam u.c. snjagai, kas induceejas vadaa un mic korpusaa.
0.1% dod liidz -60dB vaajinaajumu.

ja nedzirdi/nav atskjiriibas, tad es teiktu - ir taadi traucejumi paarejaa trakta, ka shaads slegums tieshaam ir lieks. tad vnk iespraud ko kapsulu PC iebuuveetaas skanju kartes ieejaa, buus ok. tad preampu nevajag..

----------


## sasasa

> ok, saksim no otra gala.
> prieksh kam vispaar 2 taas pretestiibas?
> liec 1, plusa galaa, otru mic vadu pie zemes. kaapeec instrumentaalo OPampu? liec parasto, izmanto vienu ieeju. viss.
> kur tad atskjiriiba?
> 
> p.s. shajaa gadiijumaa nav noziimes baroshanas plecu DC disbalansam, te peec AC ir jaabuut simetrijai.
> 
> R precizitaate nosaka, cik labi tiks slaapeeti sinfaazie trauceejumi. tur jau taa simetriskaa sleguma fiska.
> 1% dod liidz -40dB vaajinaajumu fonam u.c. snjagai, kas induceejas vadaa un mic korpusaa.
> ...


 Sākšu ar to ka slēdzas šitā parikte pie Tascam DR-07 rekordera, kurš absolūti nav pro līmeņa aparāts, kā piem. SoundDevices702 , un arī līmenī trokšņu līmenis NAV -130dBu, bet gan tikai 113 (s/n -87dB).
Teorētiski manā gadījumā patiešam vienkāršāks mazāks un vieglāks ir preams ar vienpolāro barošanu . Ir man tāds uz NE5532 sabūvēts.
Te forumā pavīdēja doma ka ssm2019 ir baigi foršais verķis, tikai 1 ārējais elements, kvalitatīvs  utt.... Palasījos  - jā, nav ne vainas, līdzīgs kā Burr Brown INA172, ja nemaldos.
Nu i sadomaju uzcept.   ::  
NU logiski ka salikšu visu kā nākas, bet pie viena gribas izprast arī KĀPĒC es to daru, nevis tikai truli pēc shēmas uzlodēt.  Pie kam gan jau ka vēlāk pieslegšu miķi ar simetrisku izeju - un tad arī noderēs  simetriskā ieeja. Lai gan īsiem vadiem (ap 1-2m) traucējumi no apkartējiem magn. laukiem arī nav neko diži liela, bet nu tomēr.
Nu apmēram tā.
Tākā  - paldies par konsultaciju!

----------


## sasasa

Parādījies vienā gļuks, kuru neizprotu. Provēšu izklāstīt. 
Slēdzot recorderim (tascam DR-07) pie līnijas ieejas (23kom) viss darbojas cikiniekā. Pieslēdzot pie mic ieejas (30kom) , liekot attiecīgi mazāku pastiprinājumu, ar EM172 kapsulu rodas ap 10dB kritums uz 150Hz. Ar citiem miķiem  tādus brīnumus netaisa tikai ar to vienu. Otrs man preamps (uz NE5532) neko tamlīdzīgu netaisa un ar to pašu kapsulu darbojas normāli.
Nu nekā nesaprotu *kāpēc tieši tas preamps kombinācijā tieši ar to miķi taisa tādu gļuku*
Te testiņš kompis->pastiprinatājs->tumbas->miķis->preamps->kompis
Viļņus var neskatīties, jo tā ir telpas akustika (ja nu kāds šausminās).
Tā zaļā līnija ir miķis ar NE5532 preampu, violetā ar ssm2019. Līmeņus neesmu izlīdzinajis, bet tas netraucē redzēt
Cits miķis ar abiem preampiem rāda gandrīz identisku līkni. Tāpat arī pielīnijas slēdzot šīs līknes ir bez ta krituma.

2x mic in,  em172 , ssm2019 vs NE5532
[attachment=2:16v65orf]_pre2-gljuks.jpg[/attachment:16v65orf]

tas pats miķis tikai ar NE5532 pre..  line vs mic in
[attachment=1:16v65orf]em172 ar ne5532.jpg[/attachment:16v65orf]

ssm2019 ar WM61a kapsulu    line  vs mic input
[attachment=0:16v65orf]wm61a ar ssm2019.jpg[/attachment:16v65orf]

----------


## sasasa

Redzu ka kaspicham jau apnicis, bet tomēr... 
Tie rezistori pie diodēm ir 47k vai 47 omi

[attachment=0:2w07o1rp]shema_b.jpg[/attachment:2w07o1rp]

un vēl.... 
Laikam būtu jēdzīgi kādu indikāciju uz pārslodzi. Tad nu īsti nav skaidrības vai indikācija jāliek arī pie ieejas,  pie izejas vai pie abiem? 
Vai miķis ar spēcīgu izejas signālu var/nevar pārslogot ieeju? Vai pietiek ar indikāciju tikai izejā? Neko krutu nevajag - kaut ko maksimali vienkāršu,  lai biki pirms maksimuma iedegas sarkana lampa. Nav īsti skaidrības par dB, bet nu piem rekorderim pie -3dB iedegas. Te ko līdzīgi gribu. Nu ja divas dzelt un sark, tad pavisam kruta. dzelt pie -10dB un sark pie -3dB.

----------


## kaspich

47K, protams.

nu, iesakumam paskati U uz kapsulas galiem katra preampa gadiijumaa  ::

----------


## sasasa

No tevis teiktā sapratu ka miķis nevar pārslogot ieeju  :: 

Vai var aizsardzībai lietot arī šos MAX3202E
 Vai labāk šotki diodes?

----------


## kaspich

> No tevis teiktā sapratu ka miķis nevar pārslogot ieeju 
> 
> Vai var aizsardzībai lietot arī šos MAX3202E
>  Vai labāk šotki diodes?


 nee, nevar un nevajag. liec labas diodes [kaa uzziimeeju] ar mazu nopluudes straavu un mazu kapacitaati.

----------


## sasasa

Vai tad tur nav LABAS diodes? Tieši tāpēc arī jautāju ka likās labas esam.
* leakage 1nA* (!), kur vēl tādu atradīsi ???
Kapacitate 5 pF (nu nav pati mazākā - ir citas arī  ar 0.2pF), bet tie daži pikofaradi točna neko nemaina - ieejai tikpat ir paraleli 100 (!) pF un + - vēl 10 neko nemaina (pēc manas saprašanas
Kuri parametri viņam nederīgi?

----------


## kaspich

nu, piem., baroshanas spriegums. it kaa tikai diodes, bet - liidz 5.5V. formaali - neder, peec buutibas - aizdomiigi.
paskati note4: not tested. nenopietni.
vel: baroshana nez kaapeec var but lidz 100nA.. kaadaa sakariibaa?
kapacitaate - nekorekti.
pag, taa sastaada 5% no C pret zemi. bet shiis diodes tak straadaa kaa varikapi. tie 5pF mainaas i reizes 2 [kaa minimums] normaalaam diodeem, shiim vispaar nav noraadiits..

paskati low leakage diodes, ir ar pA nopludeem. augstvoltigaakas, kuram C nemanaas no Ur buutiski.
shiis diodes vajadzetu labas [ok, iepseejams, ka nedzirdeesi arii 1n4007, bet - ja taisa, tad taisa]..

----------


## sasasa

Nekad nevarēju iedomāties, ka ir tik sarežģīti sameklēt aizsardzības diodes ...
Te šis tas ko atradu, ja nav slinkums pakomentē...
ID100 (0.1pA noplūde) Rīga veikalu piedāvājumā neatradu. Vai vispār tadas der? baigi mazie ties spriegumi un strāvas.
nu tad atliek šie varianti
FHD300A
1N4148
ak ja vēl pamanīju ka preampiem lieto  sd101a, bet tām 200nA un 2.2pF

----------


## AndrisZ

1N4148
Pie šīs tad arī apstājies.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nekad nevarēju iedomāties, ka ir tik sarežģīti sameklēt aizsardzības diodes ...
> Te šis tas ko atradu, ja nav slinkums pakomentē...
> ID100 (0.1pA noplūde) Rīga veikalu piedāvājumā neatradu. Vai vispār tadas der? baigi mazie ties spriegumi un strāvas.
> nu tad atliek šie varianti
> FHD300A
> 1N4148
> ak ja vēl pamanīju ka preampiem lieto  sd101a, bet tām 200nA un 2.2pF


 
pirmaas ir istas, otraas - veel vareetu, treshaas - miskastee [paskati nopluudi pie 150oC].
treshaas vispaar ir shirpotreba suudi, skanjai vnk neder. bet, virziens ir pareizs, turpini skatiit.
savulaik Elfaa atradu vienu piko straavu diodi, supercapiem uzliku uzlaadei. farnell paskati, tur tuukstoshi veidu..
un skati to C mazaaku peec iespeejas - buus varikapu efekts.

----------


## AndrisZ

1N4148
Pie šīs tad arī apstājies.  ::

----------


## sasasa

nu atradu vēl šādas - LinearSystems pad, jpad, dpad sērija , bet Rīga atkal neatradu šamējās  :: 
Ka tik nebūs uz tām FDH300-tajām jāapstājas...

----------


## Vikings

> savulaik Elfaa atradu vienu piko straavu diodi, supercapiem uzliku uzlaadei.


 Ja domāju to pašu tad LL4448.

----------


## kaspich

aa, shito mees uzlikaam? taada 5/6.. nee, bija veel kaut kas cits..  ::  tai bija pA nopluudes.
nu, ok, sho te arii var likt, vajadzeetu buut kam labaakam kaa shirpotrebam.

----------


## sasasa

Tā, nu esmu nonācis līdz tam ka barošu no 2x9V, bet miķis iztur tikai max 10V... Nevaru saprast vai jāliek stabilitrons (zenner d.) (kā tur būs ar strāvu patēriņiem no baterijām) vai vienkārši dalītajs no pretestībām jāsabūvē. 
Ja stabilitrons, tad vai no katra pleca pret zemi vai pietiek ar vienu pa vidu?

----------


## JDat

Kā tur bija. Baidos samelot un dabūt bietē, bet...
Pēc manas saprašanas ir tā:
Uz kapsulas abiem galiem max 10 volti. Lai noregulētu vajadzīgo, es darītu vienkārši: Vienas 4.7k pretestības vietā uzliktu 200K piemēram. Otru pretestību noīzinātu uz 0 omiem. Pamēram cik liels spriegums ar 200K? Pa maz, cik būs ar 100K? Cik būs ar 50K utt. kamēr uz kapsulas dabūsi vajadzīgo spriegumu. Tad to ko tur iemudrīji dali ar divi un liec iekšā. Teorētiski ar 4.7k uz katru pusi vajadzētu būt OK. Tikai... abām pretestībām ko liksi JĀBŪT VIENĀDĀM! Vispār... Ko tu cepies par to spriegumu. Tas spriegums, kas uz kapsulas, ne ko nedod pastiprinājumam. No Sprieguma uz kapsulas atkarīgs tikai Max SPL. Tespektīvi cik skaļi jābļauj miķī lai tas "aizrītos". Mazāks spriegums - ātrāk aizrīsies. Lielāks spriegums - skaļāk jābļauj lai aizrītos... Es tā sapratu, to ko man mans skolotājs mācīja par elektreta kapsulām... Kapsulas tranzistors ne ko nepastiprina. Pastiprina SSM mikrene... Jebkurā gadījuma elektreta kapsulu trokšņi parasti ir ~ 20 dB vai vairāk.

----------


## kaspich

nbeedaa jdat, Tev bija viens pareizs posts [no chupas dumiibu] kaadu briitinju atpakalj. shis gan taads - labaak nebuutu bijis  :: 
afftor - neko nevajag dariit. sleedz klaat, un aizmirsti par tiem voltiem.

----------


## JDat

Laikam...  :: 

Kapēc stāstīju to herņu par pretesību "piemeklēšanu"? LAikam tapēc ka ikdienā elektreta kapsulas slēdzu nesimetriskām ieejām. piemēram senheser uz AKG sistēmu vai otrādi. Dažādām kapsulām ir dažādi tranzistori. Tapēc ir dažāds BIAS. Lai dabūtu max skaļumu pie kura neaizrijas, reizēm jāziel viena pretestība pareizajā vietā...

----------


## sasasa

> afftor - neko nevajag dariit. sleedz klaat, un aizmirsti par tiem voltiem.


 nu uz tavu atbildību - jam man nāksies jaunus miķus pasūtīt, tad laikam dikti tevi lamāšu  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu tak, ja ir gruutiibas sareekjinaat U kritumu [peec I pateerinja], tad teoreetiski butu mainit taqs 4.7k pretestiibas ieejaa uz vadaamu U/I managementu.  :: 

p.s. izmantojot nedaudz smeklakas, Tu buutu:
a) nomainiijis esoshos aizsardziibas stabilitronus pret 4.7V
b) iesleedzis 2 diodiites, kas U uz kapsulas ierobezho ar shiem te +/-5.2V

un - pie piesleegtas kapsusas - nekaads papildus pateerinjsh.

----------


## kaspich

> Laikam... 
> 
> Kapēc stāstīju to herņu par pretesību "piemeklēšanu"? LAikam tapēc ka ikdienā elektreta kapsulas slēdzu nesimetriskām ieejām. piemēram senheser uz AKG sistēmu vai otrādi. Dažādām kapsulām ir dažādi tranzistori. Tapēc ir dažāds BIAS. Lai dabūtu max skaļumu pie kura neaizrijas, reizēm jāziel viena pretestība pareizajā vietā...


 nu, maakot eletroniku, shaadas probleemas nav [es te par max skaljumu/aizriisahanos].  ::  
un nekaadas R piemekleet nevajag :P

p.s. tad Tu pie Zarinja esi vai neesi straadaajis?  ::

----------


## sasasa

Vai slēgt šādi vai jāliek 2 gab pret zemi?

----------


## kaspich

nee, abi nepareizi.
es tak rakstiiju: diodes no esoshajiem stabilitroniem uz ieejaam. un esoshos nomest lejaa uz 4v7.

----------


## sasasa

tipa šādi?  

Īsti gan neiebraucu kāpēc jāliek pret esošajiem stabilitroniem ar diodēm un nevar pielikt citus ieejā?

Kas tur nestrādā pareizi manā variantā? Nu ja nu vienīgi nav "atsiets pret zemi..., bet ja liktu 2 gab pa 4v7 v pret zemi, tad tur pat sprieguma stabilizācija būtu uz kapsulu )kas iespējams arī ka nav vajadzīga). 
A ja vienkārši šādi (tas ar domu ka spriegums tāpat jau ir nokrities līdz kapsulai zemāk par pieļaujamajiem 10V un šis tik no impulsa pieslīgšanas brīdī pasargātu.

P.S.  vienkārši nav man uz sitienu mājās 4v7 (7v5 ir vēl pārītis) a gribas ta šodien piebeigt lodēšanu

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet KAADS bija iemesls ieprieksheejai diskusijai? kaapeec ir 2 stabilitroni PLUS DIODES, nevis 2 stabilitroni?
kaapeec Tu mekleeji diodes ar MAZU kapacitaati? 
par ko bija 2 lapas??????????????????????????

http://www.diodes.com/datasheets/ds18003.pdf
apskati Fig5.

----------


## sasasa

Tikai mieru, es tikai mācos...



> kaapeec Tu mekleeji diodes ar MAZU kapacitaati?


 Tāpēc ka Tu teici ka tā vajag. Padomāju ka laikam jau zini vairāk par mani un paklausīju  :: 

..bet par to KĀPĒC vajadzīga minimāla kapacitāte nebija ne vārda. Saprotu uz MHz frekvencēm, bet uz skaņu vai tad +- 20 pF kaut ko maina?
No taviem mājieniem saprotu ka stabilitronam ir liela vai mainīga kapacitāte? Bet vai tad viņa ko ietekmē ja piedevām slēdzu viņu 1k un 4k7 savienojuma punktā (tur kur elektrolīts pret zemi). 
Un vai viņa VISPĀR reāli ietekmē joslu 20-80000Hz, kurā varētu būt harmonikas

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet - tak panjem kalkulatoru rokaa un parekjini [ja galvaa nesanaak].
mees te blakus teemaa reekjinaajaam - 500pF un 5k Rout taisa kaadu 0.5dB uz 20kHz un 20..30 graadu faazu nobiidi.
ja Tev stabilitrons [labs] taisa 50pF, parasts ap 200pF, turklaat, ir efektiivs varikaps - pareekjini pats.
piedevaam, runa ir par 5..10..15% AFR kritumu uz 20..25kHz. ja kapacitaate mainaas pat tikai par 20% [kaads 0.X voltu skanjas signaals], THD buus paari par 1%. ok, frekvences augstas, un THD kriitaas, samazinoties F, bet - Tev vajag kaadus 0.1% uz paaris kHz klaat? un kaadu 0.5..1dB AFR peldeshanu?

ja tam nav noziimes - aizmirsti to OPampu, simterisko sleegumu. panjem LM358, un tad toch nebuus noziimes detaljaam  ::

----------


## JDat

lai sasasa pabeidz savu preampu, tad mēģināšu uzzīmēt un paskaidrot savu dumību. Gan jau ka mani izlabos un iemācīs kaut ko jaunu...

----------


## sasasa

man te vēl viens jautājums radās - ja es to preampu lieku iekšā korpusā pie miķiem, tad reāli atkrīt vajadzība pēc ieejas aizsardzības? un līdz ar to pazūd arī šo elementu radītie traucējumi/kropļojumi.
Tad praktiski var ielikt TIKAi pliku mikreni + bačas.
...un vēl ja nu tomēr es to visu mēģinu nobarot no vienas kronas izmantojot DDC/DC konvertieri divpolāra sprieguma iegūšanai, tad tas konvertors man lielus mēslus taisīs ar kropļiem un harmonikam vai elektrolīts barošana to visu var noslāpēt?

----------


## JDat

nejaushi pieskarsies mikrenes ieejai sausaa istabā un mikrene pa galam. labaak uzlitk auzsardziibu. citi komponenti arii vajadziigi larii piesleegtu elektreta mikji klaat. kur probleema ar divaam kronaam nobarot? uztaisi taa lai jack izraujot (vai kas tev tur ir) automaatiski baroshanu atsleedz. kronu pietiks ilgam laikam. gitaaristu pedaalji arii ilgi uz kronaam straadaa...

----------


## sasasa

> nejaushi pieskarsies mikrenes ieejai sausaa istabā un mikrene pa galam. labaak uzlitk auzsardziibu. citi komponenti arii vajadziigi larii piesleegtu elektreta mikji klaat. kur probleema ar divaam kronaam nobarot? uztaisi taa lai jack izraujot (vai kas tev tur ir) automaatiski baroshanu atsleedz. kronu pietiks ilgam laikam. gitaaristu pedaalji arii ilgi uz kronaam straadaa...


 Nu mikrenei es gan nepieskāršos kad tā būs korpusā .
Par to barošanu laba doma, bet tikai kā lai es viņu uztaisu? Tad man vēl tur kāds relejs jāieķimerē iekšā, bet vienalga nesaprotu kā man stereo džeks var izslēgt barošanu...   ::  
Ja nu vienīgi kaut kā elektroniski to visu risina, bet vai nesēdīsies bačas no dežūrrežīma? 
Vispār vēl neesmu īsti izlēmis likt izejā džeku vai mazo xlr. xlr drošāks pret izraušanu. Neesmu gan mazos lietojis, bet droši vien ka tiem tāpat kā lielajiem ir nofiksēšana

----------


## JDat

Maketu vismaz uztaisīji? Cik tev tā shēma tērē vispār? 15 mA būs? Tas ir daudz? Ja kronai ir 400mAH tilpums, tad diennakti izvilks nonstopā. Izlēgt? Vienpolārās barošanas varinatā būtu vienkārši. Divpolārajā HZ, varbūt kādu lauktranzistora atslēgu pāri piemudrīt.

----------


## sasasa

Kaut ko uzlodēju  :: 


Potenciometrus ielodēju, lai pagaidām pamērītu un saprastu cik lielu pastiprinājumu un kādās gradācijās taisīt, bet ligzdas beigās paliks kā butaforija, jo lodēšu citas  pie korpusa skrūvējamas. Vienā kanālā ieliku pagaidām elektrolītus - gribu paskatīt kāda būs atšķirība no plēviniekiem. Tur kur noņemšu počus, tur vēl VU indikācija jāieliek būs. Vajag 2 līmeņus -12dB zaļa, -3dB sarkana (varbūt vel -6dB dzeltena). Nez vai bez mikrenes var ko vienkāršu uzbūvēt (mazāks strāvas patēriņs) vai tomēr jāliek mikrene?
šobrīd precīzi neatceros, bet liekas ka katram kanālam bija kaut kur ap 5 - 7mA. 
Tagad sāku domāt vai tik nevajag arī baterijas līmeņa indikāciju.  Citādi nebūs nekādas nojausmas cik bačas pilnas. Tipa piespiežu pogu  (netērē patstāvīgi stravu) un diode iedegas zaļa, dzeltena vai sarkana. Vai otrs variants kad pati iedegas (tērēs stravu) dzeltena vai sarkana pie kaut kāda sprieguma krituma.  Nevaru izdomat ko uzlodēt , lai lieki strāvu neēd. Tas pats arī par VU indikāciju...
Vienīgā bēda ka beigās viss šis apaug tik daudz ar visu ko (VU indikācija, baterijas indikācija, ieslegšana no izejas konektora iespraušanas... ) ka izmēros paliek diezgan paliels un neērts. Beigās sanāks kaklā karināms  ::

----------


## JDat

nedaudz atkāpīte no tēmas: ko tev jāieraksta ar savu tascam (vai kas tur bija)? konferenci? Patēriņs uz kanālu tiešām smieklīgs.

Izmēģināji darbībā to agregātu ar pieslēgtām kapsulām? Vai tevi apmierina kā strādā tā shēmiņa?

----------


## sasasa

Rakstīšanas dažādas - dažreiz skaņa priekš video, citreiz akustiski muzikas instrumenti mēģinājumos. Kā strādā shēmiņa šobrīd vēl nevaru neko daudz pateikt, jo pirmajā provē man trokšņi bija identiski kā preampam ar NE5532 mikreni (DIY komplekts no Argus). Tas klausoties uz ausi, jo mērīt man nav kur un ar ko. Kaut ko pavisam rupju apskatījos caur kompi izdzenot. Dīvaini ka parādīja nelielu kritumu uz frekvencēm zem 100Hz (ieejā 2.2uF), salīdzinoši tas DIY ar NE5532 kam ieejā tikai 1uF parādīja taisnu līniju bez krituma. Pieļauju ka miķa trokšņi (17dBa) ir pārāk lieli lai sajustu atšķirības. Kad noprovēšu ar Rode nt1a (5dBa), tad ko vairāk varēšu pateikt.

----------


## JDat

> Kad noprovēšu ar Rode nt1a (5dBa), tad ko vairāk varēšu pateikt.


 Tam tak vajag XLR un phantom... Vot... Raustot mikrofonus iekšā un ārā, tās diodes arī palīdzēs saglābt mikreni. Nē nu, varbūt ka neraustīsi, bet tomēr labāk uzliec...

----------


## kaspich

pag, ne jau viens pats kondensators nosaka filtra frekvenci [zemaako atskanjojamo]. jaaskata arii R peec taa C.

----------


## sasasa

> Tam tak vajag XLR un phantom... Vot... Raustot  mikrofonus iekšā un ārā, tās diodes arī palīdzēs saglābt mikreni. Nē nu,  varbūt ka neraustīsi, bet tomēr labāk uzliec...


 xlr vienā gala, bet otrā tak lodē ko gribi. Fantoms pagaidām būs ārējais, ja iepatiksies un lietošu biežāk tad taisīšu iekšējo.




> pag, ne jau viens pats kondensators nosaka filtra frekvenci [zemaako atskanjojamo]. jaaskata arii R peec taa C.


 2.2uF pēc tam 15ohm
Paprovēšu ar kādiem 22  ...  47uF - redzēs ko teiks  ::  Man pat ir labi ka tās apakšas apgriež (varēja vēl straujāk),  tie 0.1dB pie 40Hz un 0.4dB pie 20Hz reāli ir pie kāļas

----------


## kaspich

STOOOOOOP.

prichom tur 15ohm?

ok, pie vienkaarshaakaam lietaam. meegjini saprast, kaa sheema straadaa un ko dod katrs elements. shis [15ohm] noraada, ka nojausmas pat nav..

----------


## sasasa

gribi teikt ka iespaido pretestības kas mic barošanas ķēdē 4k7? 
Varbūt tie 100pF un 1000pF (man tādi salikti ieejas ķēdē) varbūt s..dus taisa, bet tā ka par mazu kapacitātes lai grieztu nost apakšas? Tev tur bija iezīmēti 22pF un 100pF
Citam jau nav kam iespaidot

----------


## kaspich

nee. Tu nosauci visus iespeejamos elementus, tikai ne pareizos. un, ja Tev skjiet, ka 100pF vai 1000pF var basus nogriezt - lietas ir beediigas  ::

----------


## sasasa

nu ka tu vari caur puķītēm visu teikt...  :: 
Par 100 un 1000pF tak teicu ka diez vai tie var ko nodarīt. Citu elementu ieejā vairs nav kā 2.2uFm 15 ohm un pretestības miķa barošanai.
nu labi skatos vēlreiz - diodes nevarētu to taisīt (es tā domaju) nu tad atliek tikai izeja - 100ohm , 47uF un 10k pret zemi. Man jau liekas ka tie arī nav pie vainas... Īsāk sakot mans prātiņs ir par īsu...  ::

----------


## kaspich

pag, un kur tad palika R no katras ieejas pret zemi? 15K, vai kas taads bija????

----------


## JDat

njā... te palīdzētu elementu numerēšana...

----------


## sasasa

nja to kaut kā piemirsu (tava shēmā nebija iezīmēts tāpēc piemirsu ka ielodēju) - tur ir 10k pret zemi, bet nu vai nav pa lielu lai ko grieztu nost? intereses pec paprovēšu paraleli vel 10 uzlodēt - redzēs kas pamainīsies
paprovēju ar 10uF kondiķiem iejā - cita lieta. Reāli arī tie 2.2uF ir tie kas palīdz nogriezt apakšas
..tā melnā līnija ir mana skaņu karte

----------


## kaspich

STOOOOOP.

skati wiki par filtriem [RC tipa].


p.s. LJOTi vienakarshoti: gribi mazaaku kritumu, 10k [TO] vietaa liec LEILAAKAS [piem., 47K], nevis palielini tos C.

----------


## sasasa

nē, nepārlodēšu - tos vēl 10k teicu tikai proves pēc - paralēli man viegli uzlodēt. Vispār man būtu forši pat ar stāvāku kritumu sākot no kādiem 80Hz ... 120Hz uz leju - tipa ieslēdzams Low cut filtrs, bet vēl vienu mikreni iekšā bāzt negribu (vismaz sobrīd), tā ka lai pagaidām paliek kā ir. 
Ja nu vienīgi iepatiksies variants ar 5k, tad atstāšu to   :: 


Zini ka man ar tiem 5k pat labāk patīk. 
...varbūt...  tik domāju par to cik citus kropļus šitas uztaisa   :Confused:

----------


## kaspich

nee, saproti, man ir paraleeli, ko Tu tur sadari. Tavs preamps. kaa Tu domaa - es taapat vien Tev ieteicu - PALIELINAAT TO NOMINAALU, NEVIS SAMAZINAAT???????????????
tajaa briidii, kad Tu neklausi, ko saka, un nesaspringsti ne iedziljinaaties, ne palasiit, man zuud VISA motivaacija Tev 117. reizi kaut ko ljechiit, un rodaas veelme luugt paarcelt sho aakstishanos uz iesaaceeju teemu..

----------


## sasasa

Nevis NEKLAUSOS, bet paskatos kas notiek kad tā izdaru !! Es protams varēju (un arī varu tagad) pārlodēt to pretestību uz lielāku un tad izmērīt kas tur nāk ārā, bet man ir ari interesanti KAS NOTIEK pretēja gadījumā un PAR CIK notiek..   
... sorry NEVARU jo mājās nav tāds metālfilmu nomināls  :: 
Saproti - paralēli teorijai - experimentāli pats savam acīm redzu kas un kur no ka mainās ja izdaru nepareizi... Citreiz tieši vajadzēs tādu kritumu lejasdaļā, tad zināšu no kura gala pieķerties un kas par cik izmainās. Teorija ir labi, bet teorija+prakse vēl labāk  :: 



> liec LEILAAKAS [piem., 47K], nevis palielini tos C.


 Saprotu ka, lai izlīdzinātu līkni, var gan palielināt R, gan C, bet KAS  REāLI MAINĀS vienā un otra gadījumā? KAPĒC labāk palielināt R nekā C?
.
P.S. nu par iesācēju jau mani arī vari saukt, un nemaz par to neapvainošos, jo tas ko esmu darījis n-tos gadus atpakaļ ar skaņu ir bijis ļoti minimāli saistīts. Pārsvarā tika lodēta  ciparu tehnika. A tur 010100110011  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, par 110100010 mees arii vareetu parunaat  ::  te ir daudz shiis nozares specu.  ::  kas mainaas? ar sho jautaajumu vajadzeja saakt, nevis - nee, dariishu shitaa.
mainaas pvaisam nedaudz. ar labu mic s/n pasliktinaas par 4..6dB. vairaak nekas.

----------


## sasasa

> mainaas pvaisam nedaudz. ar labu mic s/n pasliktinaas par 4..6dB. vairaak nekas.


 tipa jo lielāks kondiķis jo lielāki trokšņī? šito nebiju dzirdējis. 
....a kapēc tad citi liek ieejā lielākus kondiķus - 47uF (man tikai 2.2uF)? Tak laikam lai apakšas negriež nost. Sanāk ka viņiem pie kājas tie papildus 4-6dB?  Vai varbūt kādi citi iemesli tam?

----------


## kaspich

joopt..
ar tiem 5K Tu shuntesi [samazinaasi] signaala level no kapsulas [kuras izejas pretestiiba ir paaris K]. attieciigi - mazaaks signals: lielaaki preampa pashtroksnji.
taapeec es saku: PALIELINAAT R [un nevis - SAMAZINI C].

----------


## sasasa

Es jautāju vispārīgi par procesu kā tādu - nu nav konkrēti runa par 5k. ņemam tādus nominālus kas nešuntē signālu piem. 10k un 47k un vispār pričom te "[_un nevis - SAMAZINI C_]."? 
-
Runa sākumā gāja par to ka ir KRITUMS uz apakšām. Lai izlīdzinātu ir 2 varianti - Palielināt pretestības vai Palielināt ieejas kondiķus. Tu teici ka labak palielinat pretestības, "_p.s. LJOTi vienakarshoti: gribi mazaaku kritumu, 10k [TO] vietaa liec LEILAAKAS [piem., 47K], nevis palielini tos C.      _   ", jo tad nenāks klat lieki 4-6dB trokšņu, kas būtu gadījuma ja palielinātu kondiķus. Tā? Vai esmu ko pārpratis? Ja tā tad no šejienes arī jautajums - ja lielāki kondiķi dod papildus trokšņus, tad kāpēc un no kā viņi tos trokšņus dod, un KĀPĒC ieejās liek LIELUs kondiķus 22uF ...47uF, kas ir 10x vairāk nekā man šobrīd. Kas tur par āķi?

----------


## kaspich

sore, mana energjija beidzaas.

----------


## sasasa

,būs jau labi, šobrīd gan nevaru tevi online "uzlādēt" ar energiju  :: , bet varu par tevi kādu graķīti balzāmiņa "ieraut"    ::  
...un ja tu neatbildētu caur puķītem, bet pateiktu konkrēti - nu tipa - kondiķos ir tādi un tādi procesi kas taisa trokšņus, bet pretestībās tādu nav, tad šī diskusija būtu krietni īsaka, bet labi, paldies arī par to pašu. Gan jau rīt būs vairak energijas un tad ...  ::

----------


## kaspich

kaspich Tev uzdos likteniigo jautaajumu:
vai ir starpiiba, kas ir piesleegts:
a) mic ar iebuuveetu preamp [kas satur E atkaartotaajus] un phantom baroshanu;
b) mic BEZ iebuuveetiem E atkaartotajiem [kapsula], kas prasa 2..3V baroshanu un ir ar lielu izejas R.

luuk, arii visa atskjiriiba. gribi universaalu [kas izpiezh max performanci] visiem mic? tas jau buus sarzgjiitaak [papildus phantom baroshana, Rin paarsleedzi, u.t.t.].


par to mazako troksni sanaak elementaari:
preampa OPampam ir kaads fikseets IN kaskaades troksnis [kas dominee un nosaka kopeejo s/n];
attieciigi: ji IN buus lielaaks lietderiigaa signaala liimenis, jo labaaks s/n;
mic kapsulai ir liela izejas pretestiiba [simuleejot - EDS avots ar virknee slegtu R, paaris Kohm];
attieciigi: ja Tu piesleedz 2k2 pret zemi [aiz elektroliitiem] - signaals IN nokriit [atbilstoshi dalitaajam, ko veido Rout mic kapsulai un Rin, kuru noteiks Ruz baroshanu un tie 2k2, sleegtas paraleeli];
nav viegli izrekjinaat, ka IN signala liimenis nokritisies par 4..6dB, attieciigi, par 4..6dB uzkaaps noise slieksnis..

 un viņiem inženieri gan jau ka krutaki par kaspish (C)
un peec shii teksta saku: PN un no manis vairs padomu nebuus. lohi tos nav pelniijushi.

----------


## sasasa

aaaaaaaaaaaa,  tad miķa izejas pretestība ir noteicošā gan kondiķu lielumam, gan tam pretestībām pret zemi?  
Nē universālu pagaidam vel negribu.
OK em172 kapsula ir ar 2.4k izeju, bet ja es lieku Primo EM173-šo kapsulu (esmu pasūtījis arī tādu), kurai ir 600om izeja, tad sanāk ka man jamaina tie nomināli?
..

un vēl ... kapēc TexInstr. veči iesakai aizsargāt ieejas sledzot diodes pret + un - nevis pret zemi ka manā variantā? Tas tak nav atkarīgs mo miķa  ?

----------


## kaspich

> aaaaaaaaaaaa,  tad miķa izejas pretestība ir noteicošā gan kondiķu lielumam, gan tam pretestībām pret zemi?  
> Nē universālu pagaidam vel negribu.
> OK em172 kapsula ir ar 2.4k izeju, bet ja es lieku Primo EM173-šo kapsulu (esmu pasūtījis arī tādu), kurai ir 600om izeja, tad sanāk ka man jamaina tie nomināli?
> ..
> 
> un vēl ... kapēc TexInstr. veči iesakai aizsargāt ieejas sledzot diodes pret + un - nevis pret zemi ka manā variantā? Tas tak nav atkarīgs mo miķa  ?
> 
> p.s.  bet nu par tiem 4 - 6 dB trokšnu nu neparko tu negribi atzīties...  vai varbūt nav pārbaudīta pamatojuma ...


 nu, ja nespeej izlasiit vienu postu augstaak - paliidzeet nespeeju.
a par taam diodeem - pajautaa tiem vechiem, vinji ir krutaaki  ::

----------


## sasasa

> un viņiem inženieri gan jau ka krutaki par kaspish (C)
> un peec shii teksta saku: PN un no manis vairs padomu nebuus. lohi tos nav pelniijushi.


 njaaa, nu kaut ka nesmuki te beidzās diskusija ar tevi, kas man bija visnotaļ noderīga.  :: 
Velti tu kaspich apvainojies par manis teikto. Ne jau nu aizvainot tevi man bija mērķis, bet gan izprast lietas būtību - KĀPĒC viņi dara TĀ bet man ir citādi. Sorry, ja ne tā pateicu.

Pirmdiena grūta diena  ::

----------


## kaspich

> njaaa, nu kaut ka nesmuki te beidzās diskusija ar tevi, kas man bija visnotaļ noderīga. 
> Velti tu kaspich apvainojies par manis teikto. Ne jau nu aizvainot tevi man bija mērķis, bet gan izprast lietas būtību - KĀPĒC viņi dara TĀ bet man ir citādi. Sorry, ja ne tā pateicu.
> 
> Pirmdiena grūta diena


 nuu, Tu tieshaam domaa, ka es [kaa jauns skukjis] apvainojos par katru siikumu? es vnk izdaru secinaajumus.
secinaajums ir vienkaarsh: Tu esi tik ljoti vaaji zinosh, ka pat nespeej noveerteet citu zinaashanu u.c. lietu liimeni. 
es, savukaart, paaraak liels optimists, teereejot laiku ar pokemoniem, ne TI dzekiem..

----------


## sasasa

sēžot un "pīpejot" un pārdomajot kaspicha teikto par izejas ieejas pretestībam radās dažas domas (ja kļūdos palabojiet)
Piemeklējot precīzi abu ieeju nominālus, tiek panākts zemāks trokšņu līmeni BET ieejas kondiķi nav (es tā domāju) pietiekoši vienādi un līdz ar to tie krietni sačakarē visu, it īpaši jau uz zemajam frekvencēm. Varbūt ir lietderīgi palielināt tieši zemo frekvenču ieejas pretestību, lai tādā veidā kau daļēji kompensētu kondiķu nevienādību. Kā būtu ja neliktu ta 10k pretestības pret zemi, bet gan no viduspunkta pieliktu vēl vienu pretestību. Cik lielu pagaidam nezinu, bet nu piem. vēl kādi 20k... 50k Vai arī tas neko nedos un var vienkārši palielinat absa 10k pretestības ? Teorētiski atkal koks ar 2 galiem, jo lielākas pretestības jo lielāki trokšņi...  ::  
Varbūt ir kādi komentāri par šo tēmu...
Paprovēju apmēram uzzīmēt

----------

